# i like red fish



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

i went out fishing missing the afternoon squalls , but i got a nice one !


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

That is a nice one! And the fish is awesome too


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

what fish?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch, a few friends and I were out on bob sykes the other day watching the bulls just blow up on all the swimming crabs. Cool thing to see.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

LUCKY FISH!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

that is a good red very nice job :bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome work!!!! Your killing em'.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Snapper!!!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

damn fish is in the way,but still nice catch.


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

well done!!! it may be just me but the fish looks like it has a bigger smile than you.:bowdown


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice catch!!!.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice red!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang girl, Your on a roll. Nice red :clap


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Fish! You guys better hope she is not in the RFRA Slam inshore! oke


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (7/31/2008)*Nice Snapper!!!!


Is that really necessary? This isn't the FS forum, come on...

Great catch Aqua Huntress!

~Linda


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

What tackle did you use, a D.O.A. or just live shrimp or lure? I do most of my fishing offshore, but would love to catch some reds!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

From redfish99999,

I like you too.........


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful picture! Also, I think the red fish is very under-rate as a sportfish and can make a winter trip a blast. 

thanks for the post


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Will you take me fishing? I have the boat n gear just need a guide.


----------

